# Attention Users This Will Not Be Tolerated



## potroastV2 (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey Guys/Gals,

It has come to my attention that other users are mistreating each other, we are a cannabis family and this will not be tolerated any longer, rollitup has always strived to be a tight knit family however with our growing popularity we are getting larger. Progress cannot be stopped only embraced however we have always gone by the "No Rules" and "Freedom Of speech policy" however this is true to an extent blatant disregard for moderators and other users will not be tolerated and will deserve you an infraction or a ban depending on the severity. 

Disagreements are fine and they usually generate a good discussion however why verbally abuse somebody while trying to make your point, this does not only defeat the discussion it makes you look like an idiot. Online users as well as "real life" people have feelings so why go out of your way to be a dick. This will not be tolerated any longer and we have been fairly easy on this up until now. 

Please take into consideration that people have "real life" problems, someone might be having a bad day and want to come use rollitup for some relaxation, please do not ruin another users experience. This is the only warning I will be giving.

Rollitup


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 2, 2008)

Thank you RIU! 


I know I personally come here to relax and get away- peace, yet variety is what makes this place great.


----------



## undertheice (Feb 20, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> I know I personally come here to relax and get away


then stay away from the politics section. the blood is gettin' near as deep as the bullshit.


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Feb 25, 2008)

No politics, no religion,= no fights. just how2 grow are peace loving weed even stoners fight once all that other crap comes into it 
we sure wont fight if every 1 is just making those sticky buds saying that them rooms r fun when u fancy a mess haha 4 gotten in a day


----------



## psyclone (Feb 29, 2008)

As long as you allow politics to be debated there will be loud and abusive disagreements. Wars and revolutions can be and are fought between people with differing opinions. A bit of abuse is to be expected, even welcomed as a sign of vigorous political life. Finally, it is important to hate some things. Some concepts absolutely require our abhorence. 
Anyone starting or entering a political thread should realise the the gloves are off, and it's bareknuckle time.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Feb 29, 2008)

You can argue and disagree without taking it to far. But once it's going too far- end it. 

In politics it gets heated a lot, that's to be expected. It's the calling of names, and arguing throughout multiple threads that usually gets people noticed and in trouble.

Btw, me and Med in the politics section.. that fight really wasn't ThAt bad, I've seen much worse in there.. lol.. that disagreement is squashed now anyways.


----------



## psyclone (Mar 1, 2008)

Should be rules on snitching-Where I come from, no-one likes a snitch.


----------



## willgrow1day (Mar 5, 2008)

psyclone said:


> Should be rules on snitching-Where I come from, no-one likes a snitch.


 snitching or witnessing,
if u witness and tell its ok coz ur not involed!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 5, 2008)

If we dumped the politics and the religion thread boards we could stop alot of the issues.It would be great to keep it more grow related then having those forums even up as they offer nothing to the grow site except fights..my thought


----------



## undertheice (Mar 5, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> If we dumped the politics and the religion thread boards we could stop a lot of the issues.


you've got to be joking. politics and religion, being the two things one should never bring up in polite society, are the perfect subjects for discussion on the internet. so what if there's a little virtual blood spilled, it's all just shits and giggles anyway.


----------



## grodrowithme (Mar 5, 2008)

well said boss well said 

__________________
any thing i do or say could be a lie dont follow me


----------



## smokingbot (Mar 5, 2008)

undertheice said:


> you've got to be joking. politics and religion, being the two things one should never bring up in polite society, are the perfect subjects for discussion on the internet. so what if there's a little virtual blood spilled, it's all just shits and giggles anyway.



Agreed, It's the internet. If your day is ruined by something you read on a forum like this you need to re prioritize your life.


----------



## psyclone (Mar 6, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> If we dumped the politics and the religion thread boards we could stop alot of the issues.It would be great to keep it more grow related then having those forums even up as they offer nothing to the grow site except fights..my thought


They DO make it the one-stop website. Love, peace, caring, sharing and a good scrap if you know where to go. After all, you have to enter the politics forum in order to be horrified. A bit like going to a strip-club and complaining about the nudity.


----------



## SmokerE (Mar 6, 2008)

Is the politics section really as bad as people say?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 6, 2008)

yes!!!!!!!

if you go in, you might wanna duck upon entering!!!! you might get hit with a knife if you dont!


----------



## willgrow1day (Mar 6, 2008)

isnt this the best site or what?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 6, 2008)

I said dump the politics an religion section as This was actually supposed to be a grow site to exchange growing techniques,ideas,strain thoughts and things related to growing. Dont get me wrong I like a good political debate to stop dumbacrates in thier tracks but I prefer to do that face to face or in a web site that is designed for that..Its like going to Jiffy lube to get chicken wings just doesnt really pertain to each other in thier own forms.Internet politics are for pussies who cant stand in public and speak thier minds


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah I like to peep in the politics section sometimes to stir up some shit then I leave....lol


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Mar 6, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> ..Its like going to Jiffy lube to get chicken wings just doesnt really pertain to each other in thier own forms.Internet politics are for pussies who cant stand in public and speak thier minds


*Classic material.....*


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 6, 2008)

hahahaha cosign!!!!!!!


----------



## Lacy (Mar 6, 2008)

* Who's a snitch? *

*or gossipers*

*I would rather have someone tell me point blank to 'f *ck off 'rather than be snitched and ratted out to everyone else. *

*I have FAR more respect for people who have it out and then it is over. Yes it may get dramatic but at least you KNOW what is going on. and where you stand.*

*But thats just me. *

*Lacy*




psyclone said:


> Should be rules on snitching-Where I come from, no-one likes a snitch.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 6, 2008)

*I have had harsh words in open forum and been told off to take it in a pm. Then I pm(privately) and get told off in the forum (openly) by same 'said' person.*

*It can't be both ways can it?*

*I just don't get it. But then again ...never did*



*Lacy*


----------



## purplehaze2 (Mar 6, 2008)

I totaly agree get rid of the politics thread,it just seems there ready for a fight.lets talk about smoking bud and how to grow


----------



## jimmyspaz (Mar 6, 2008)

Just don't go into the political forums if you are just interested in grow info.That's what I do.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 6, 2008)

*I never go into the 'politics forum' except by accident but then get out because I know it is harsh in there and it just isn't the place for me .*

*I think it is good to have a 'politics forum' for those who want to fight constantly. Members have 'free will' and if they can't handle it they shouldn't be there.*

*I still despise snitches and gossips.*


----------



## Afro (Mar 6, 2008)

Totaly, keep it cool....


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Mar 6, 2008)

Its worse when its a person that starts all the fights in the politics then snitches when things get to hot 4 him LMAO


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 6, 2008)

someone get arrested?


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Mar 6, 2008)

yea got 600 hours community service looks like im doing tea boy 4 the granny,s for a few months hahaha


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 6, 2008)

well that sucks.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 6, 2008)

*That does suck. *


SHOOT2KILL66 said:


> yea got 600 hours community service looks like im doing tea boy 4 the granny,s for a few months hahaha


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Mar 6, 2008)

For me or the grannys , only joking Lol 

i,ll end up sitting 4 a cuppa with them bending there ears about all sorts of crap hahah


----------



## Lacy (Mar 6, 2008)

*I;m not sure whether to laugh or not*
*but I will *
*sorry..it still sucks but at least you have a sense of humour still*


SHOOT2KILL66 said:


> For me or the grannys , only joking Lol
> 
> i,ll end up sitting 4 a cuppa with them bending there ears about all sorts of crap hahah


----------



## ozstone (Mar 7, 2008)

It seems to me that most of what Gets debated or spoken about in the Politics forum is based largely on American Politics, the last time I checked there are members on here that are not American (Not saying that is a bad thing), so to hell with the Politics forum, why not run a Poll and see what the majority of your members want.


----------



## ViRedd (Mar 7, 2008)

If personal attacks were no longer allowed, the liberals in the political forum would have nothing to say. 

Vi


----------



## Taipan (Mar 7, 2008)

its on any forum, or even youtube, like there was this video showing how to make a tinfoil pipe and I just said that smoking through tinfoul may cause Alzheimers and it looks really crack head. and some random guy was like actually it has been disproved read some medical records you iggronant fuck. so i just said are you angry because your a crackhead or because you smoke out of tinfoil. 

its because they arent face to face with someone. if someone said that to me in person they would have a punctured lung from a devistating buddha palm blow to the chest. well not really id just think about real hard.


----------



## ozstone (Mar 7, 2008)

Its like the Old chestnut, don't debate about Politics or Religion, it will only get ugly.


----------



## panhead (Mar 7, 2008)

Taipan said:


> its because they arent face to face with someone. if someone said that to me in person they would have a punctured lung from a devistating buddha palm blow to the chest. well not really id just think about real hard.


Not the devastating buddah palm blow to the chest 

Thats good stuff man,i like it !


----------



## panhead (Mar 7, 2008)

Taipan said:


> its because they arent face to face with someone.


Plus a simple lack of respect for other people,the lack of respect is fueled by the anonimity of the internet,it's like men forgot how to treat other men or simply dont care about anybody, aside from themselves.


----------



## Taipan (Mar 7, 2008)

panhead said:


> Not the devastating buddah palm blow to the chest
> 
> Thats good stuff man,i like it !


if you have seen iron monkey you know what im talking about where that crazy corrupt kungfu guy hits the iron monkey in the back and leaves a hand shaped bruise.


----------



## Titania (Mar 7, 2008)

ViRedd said:


> If personal attacks were no longer allowed, the liberals in the political forum would have nothing to say.
> 
> Vi


 
Ouch! I don't get it, are you right wing, left wing or somewhere in the middle?


----------



## panhead (Mar 7, 2008)

Taipan said:


> if you have seen iron monkey you know what im talking about where that crazy corrupt kungfu guy hits the iron monkey in the back and leaves a hand shaped bruise.


Nope,no clue,all i knew was it sounded like some kinda punch i didnt want to get hit with


----------



## Taipan (Mar 7, 2008)

panhead said:


> Nope,no clue,all i knew was it sounded like some kinda punch i didnt want to get hit with


its not a punch its an open palm strike


----------



## trentcannon (Mar 8, 2008)

Seriously.. the solution has already been said... If you have a problem with internet bickering.. don't go to the forums where it happens.. and regardless of where it happens, no where on the site should name calling/degrading take place. Taking out the politics boards is no solution. I've never even been on one (yet) but I don't think they should be taken off. like has been said; politics would not be politics with out the debate.. the only reason this thread opened is because people were abusing other users.


----------



## Taipan (Mar 8, 2008)

like people should be able to debate with out name calling, like we all on here SHOULD be 18 and its time people acted like it, instead of members posting forums about how all of us are assholes and how they are just gonna show up to the meet up at the marijuana march and reuin are day. like its rediculous. cannabis is supposed to bring people together


----------



## trentcannon (Mar 8, 2008)

thats suppose to happen?? hmm.. that just looks bad on their part..


----------



## psyclone (Mar 9, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> I said dump the politics an religion section as This was actually supposed to be a grow site to exchange growing techniques,ideas,strain thoughts and things related to growing. Dont get me wrong I like a good political debate to stop dumbacrates in thier tracks but I prefer to do that face to face or in a web site that is designed for that..Its like going to Jiffy lube to get chicken wings just doesnt really pertain to each other in thier own forms.Internet politics are for pussies who cant stand in public and speak thier minds


But what if the JiffyLube shares space with a KFC franchise? Surely it would make sense to eat a bird while getting a jolly good greasing at the same time? Ergonomical, if you know what I mean.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 9, 2008)

Lol!!!!!!!!


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 9, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> Lol!!!!!!!!


damn your a vampire like me...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 9, 2008)

yea  ....


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 9, 2008)

I believe if you are gonna criticize someone you just have to expect it back.....


----------



## Lacy (Mar 12, 2008)

noticed posts removed from that thread





Taipan said:


> like people should be able to debate with out name calling, like we all on here SHOULD be 18 and its time people acted like it, instead of members posting forums about how all of us are assholes and how they are just gonna show up to the meet up at the marijuana march and reuin are day. like its rediculous. cannabis is supposed to bring people together


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 12, 2008)

SHOOT2KILL66 said:


> yea got 600 hours community service looks like im doing tea boy 4 the granny,s for a few months hahaha



Are you saying that somebody from this forum snitched on you to LEO?

And if so... please pm me the details., i would love to know who that is.. we need to ban that person ASAP..

iloveyou


----------



## ORECAL (Mar 12, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> Are you saying that somebody from this forum snitched on you to LEO?
> 
> And if so... please pm me the details., i would love to know who that is.. we need to ban that person ASAP..
> 
> iloveyou


Agreed. nobody should be on here that is willing to snitch... That's bullshit! Please make it widely known who is snitching... we can't be too careful.
not greed.


----------



## CALIGROWN (Mar 12, 2008)

I doubt anything from here is credible enough to arrest much less prosecute..


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 12, 2008)

CALIGROWN said:


> I doubt anything from here is credible enough to arrest much less prosecute..



Maybe not something directly from he site.. But there are people on this site that KNOW other people. and know their whereabouts.. and there are clearly some people that take things very seriously and could easily get their fragile PERSONA'S bruised and maliciously attack another.. by reporting them to the police... (the ultimate SCUM BAG)

All it takes is an anonymous tip that "you" are doing something illegal in your home. and the poilce can get a warrant.. I know this goes against conventional wisdom, but I have seen it before. and although nobody was prosecuted.. it cost $5,000 in lawyer fees and 2 years of headache for the person that was on the receiving end of this dirty tactic to clear her name..
anybody that calls the cops should have their head examined.

iloveyou


----------



## ccodiane (Mar 12, 2008)

"Internet politics are for pussies who cant stand in public and speak thier minds"

So the same can be said for internet chess players? A bunch of pussies?


----------



## SmokerE (Mar 14, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> and there are clearly some people that take things very seriously and could easily get their fragile PERSONA'S bruised and maliciously attack another..
> iloveyou


I know a few people that are like this. Don't disturb their fragile little internet hierarchy.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 14, 2008)

call em out!!!!!!!


----------



## SmokerE (Mar 14, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> call em out!!!!!!!


 
What, does it matter?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 14, 2008)

it doesnt i was caught up in my instigating mood earlier!


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Mar 14, 2008)

SmokerE said:


> I know a few people that are like this. Don't disturb their fragile little internet hierarchy.




I mean....um... lalala..


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 14, 2008)

i'll stand up for this one. ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Mar 14, 2008)

the name sort of gives ya away haha i dident have u down as a brussle sprout thou haha


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 14, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> it doesnt i was caught up in my instigating mood earlier!



I love honesty


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Mar 14, 2008)

Im a fond believer of Karma .............


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 14, 2008)

SHOOT2KILL66 said:


> Im a fond believer of Karma .............



hmmm 

please define karma 

thank you


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Mar 14, 2008)

What Goes Around Comes Around


----------



## trentcannon (Mar 14, 2008)

Garden knowm, you love everything.


----------



## ccodiane (Mar 14, 2008)

trentcannon said:


> Garden knowm, you love everything.


Especially, "me me me me me me me "


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 14, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> I love honesty


no future in fronting...so why do it???!?!!!!!


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 14, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> no future in fronting...so why do it???!?!!!!!



aint no future in your front....

mc breed


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 14, 2008)

It takes more than "wanting to be honest" to be honest...

it requires staying focused on the ball... 

being able to look directly at the THOUGHT one is having. and then see the origin of that thought and then see the origin of that thought and so on and so on and so on....

until all ONE has left is a little crumb of nothing... that's why I love honesty... cause it is all the shit scraped off the tiny little diamond... and then shared!

iloveyou


----------



## panhead (Mar 14, 2008)

SHOOT2KILL66 said:


> Im a fond believer of Karma .............


Same here,i firmly believe that if a person leads a negative life they will not be happy.


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Mar 15, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> Maybe not something directly from he site.. But there are people on this site that KNOW other people. and know their whereabouts.. and there are clearly some people that take things very seriously and could easily get their fragile PERSONA'S bruised and maliciously attack another.. by reporting them to the police... (the ultimate SCUM BAG)
> 
> All it takes is an anonymous tip that "you" are doing something illegal in your home. and the poilce can get a warrant.. I know this goes against conventional wisdom, but I have seen it before. and although nobody was prosecuted.. it cost $5,000 in lawyer fees and 2 years of headache for the person that was on the receiving end of this dirty tactic to clear her name..
> anybody that calls the cops should have their head examined.
> ...


 
I believe there is these ego high scum bags that cant take being wrong becose there rep,s high so that means they are always right ... passes no your deltails like a slimy sneeky rat becose of a brused ego to make him self feel better again ,I really do think theres a filthy tout in the camp ,Thank fook 4 the uk law and legal aid haha


----------



## LoganSmith (Mar 15, 2008)

I love table...............


----------



## SmokerE (Mar 15, 2008)

I wish infestations on anyone's crop that snitches! May bud rot, and insects be a plenty!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 15, 2008)

i love how a "sticky" from rollitup himself about playing nice has turned into another hate thread. i love this site.


----------



## SmokerE (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't see no "hate thread". Maybe your perception is that it's a hate thread, and to everyone else it's a discussion? Pretty pessimistic....


----------



## smokinjs (Mar 15, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i love how a "sticky" from rollitup himself about playing nice has turned into another hate thread. i love this site.


its getting crazy aint it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 15, 2008)

SHOOT2KILL66 said:


> I believe there is these ego high scum bags that cant take being wrong becose there rep,s high so that means they are always right ... passes no your deltails like a slimy sneeky rat becose of a brused ego to make him self feel better again ,I really do think theres a filthy tout in the camp ,Thank fook 4 the uk law and legal aid haha





SmokerE said:


> I wish infestations on anyone's crop that snitches! May bud rot, and insects be a plenty!





if you don't see these comments as hateful then it's all on you my friend. carry-on. 







SmokerE said:


> I don't see no "hate thread". Maybe your perception is that it's a hate thread, and to everyone else it's a discussion? Pretty pessimistic....


----------



## SmokerE (Mar 15, 2008)

2 posts make up this thread?


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 15, 2008)

SmokerE said:


> 2 posts make up this thread?



do you understand the term "turned into"?


----------



## SmokerE (Mar 15, 2008)

You can attempt to manipulate the intentions of my post all you like. No different then putting it out there in a sig about "known pot thieves" is it? Your disgust for those kind of individuals equates mine for snitches. But it's whatever.


----------



## SmokerE (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm done with this....can you chill?


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 15, 2008)

what is _hate_?

i actually have no idea?

i no what confrontation is and power struggle.. but HATE ?

please help?

i love you


----------



## boooky (Mar 15, 2008)

Lets just get rid of the hate....Imma start neg repping people for good shit if they bitch then its easy to pick them out.....


----------



## SmokerE (Mar 16, 2008)

SHOOT2KILL66 said:


>


That's one monstorous sized rat.


----------



## SmokerE (Mar 16, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> what is _hate_?
> 
> i actually have no idea?
> 
> ...


 
An emotion felt by people who have lost, losing, or have not yet won a power struggle or confrontation.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 16, 2008)

SmokerE said:


> An emotion felt by people who have lost, losing, or have not yet won a power struggle or confrontation.


interesting.. thanks..

so, when ONE gets in a power struggle and loses... the by product is (or can be) hate?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 16, 2008)

can is for ability, of course it has the ability to turn into.....


----------



## eddiemeds (Mar 16, 2008)

I see fdd's peacekeeping skills haven't improved, just defend the friend syndrome instead of doing whats right.

FDD you need to grow some balls!!!


NONGREENTHUMB


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 16, 2008)

eddiemeds said:


> I see fdd's peacekeeping skills haven't improved, just defend the friend syndrome instead of doing whats right.
> 
> FDD you need to grow some balls!!!
> 
> ...



did he snitch you out? if you say yes i will apologize.


----------



## eddiemeds (Mar 16, 2008)

yes he did, my paypal account has been frozen for like ever.

So the dude did whatever and whatever happened but he got a refund, not really much to go off your head about apart from an ego being bruised.

I was also right about skunkushybrid who has now also been removed and has started doing other things too.

I did not imagine any consipracy theory it was there all the way along and i got paranoid.

I apologize to anyone I got to including you fdd, I lost my head with everything that was going on I was in a world of worry.

To everyone who is waiting for a refund or whatever, I promise to fix everything with everyone once my paypal account hopefully gets reopened and all the money you guys paid into it becomes unfrozen.

This was never supposed to go this way, i'm not a con artist.

I will fix everything and will have no outstanding problems with wwms.

I'll get this done in time once paypal becomes clear again.

Thanks for leaving this message up and not banning me instantly, while skunk was still here I didn't get 5 seconds on here without being banned again.

Peace people and sorry for everything.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 16, 2008)

eddiemeds said:


> yes he did, my paypal account has been frozen for like ever.
> 
> So the dude did whatever and whatever happened but he got a refund, not really much to go off your head about apart from an ego being bruised.
> 
> ...






i apologize and stand corrected.


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 16, 2008)

Damn NGT, I never new you that well but It takes a man to admit that, I respect that. You are a friend in my book regardless


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 16, 2008)

yes, much respect.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 16, 2008)

OH SHIT!!! i knew eddiemeds was ngt....hahaha

sent me peaceful messages!

eddiemeds is cool! so is ngt!

no wonder!


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 16, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> OH SHIT!!! i knew eddiemeds was ngt....hahaha
> 
> sent me peaceful messages!
> 
> ...


well then wtf is this??????

https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/44263-how-many-cfls-do-i.html#post473748

or this??????

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/43007-hello.html

and this???????

https://www.rollitup.org/introduce-yourself/42994-hello.html



just wondering.


----------



## eddiemeds (Mar 16, 2008)

you know what that is fdd, you should know exactly what that is, post count is important for posting freely


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 16, 2008)

eddiemeds said:


> you know what that is fdd, you should know exactly what that is, post count is important for posting freely



what's post count?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 16, 2008)

i figure he was tryin to cover his ass


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 16, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> i figure he was tryin to cover his ass



we'll go with "bluffing".


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi NGT...

how ya been bro?


----------



## eddiemeds (Mar 16, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> Hi NGT...
> 
> how ya been bro?


yeah, i'm getting through it bro, its nice to see some old friends though


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 16, 2008)

eddiemeds said:


> yeah, i'm getting through it bro, its nice to see some old friends though



great to hear.... keep your head up....


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Mar 17, 2008)

Glad the truth was revealed. 

But will justice actually be served? I doubt it. 

Take care NGT.


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 17, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> Glad the truth was revealed.
> 
> But will justice actually be served? I doubt it.
> 
> Take care NGT.


what are you talking about?


----------



## Azgrow (Mar 17, 2008)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.......peace az


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Mar 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> did he snitch you out? if you say yes i will apologize.





eddiemeds said:


> yes he did, my paypal account has been frozen for like ever.
> 
> So the dude did whatever and whatever happened but he got a refund, not really much to go off your head about apart from an ego being bruised.


That's what I'm talking bout GK... people were banned in the crossfire because some of us were rightly upset this person was never punished.. not even a single day ban...


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2008)

HotNSexyMILF said:


> That's what I'm talking bout GK... people were banned in the crossfire because some of us were rightly upset this person was never punished.. not even a single day ban...



why won't anyone stand up and take this to rollitup? i don't think gk wants to be drug thru what i've been drug thru. we're just trying to maintain the peace.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Mar 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> why won't anyone stand up and take this to rollitup? i don't think gk wants to be drug thru what i've been drug thru. we're just trying to maintain the peace.


I would assume a part of being a mod is to bring serious matters to RIU.. no offense to any of our lovely mods...  I also don't recall any other bans that needed approval by RIU.. he snitched plain and simple. Ban. What's the problem?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> why won't anyone stand up and take this to rollitup? i don't think gk wants to be drug thru what i've been drug thru. we're just trying to maintain the peace.


 
WHO WONT/DIDNT STAND UP? who didnt take this to rollitup?
*B/C EYE SURE DID*, it was just ignored and looked over
*
i PM'd rollitup WHEN I WAS BANNED IN THE CROSSFIRE..... guess what?*

he obviously didnt give FIVE SHITS....he just made this thread and implied that he was sticking behind whatever decision his mods made.


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2008)

hasn't dragging his name thru the mud been punishment enough? everybody knows, now they can make they're own decisions. i explained from the beginning i did not ban anyone over this. it was too big for me to get involved. i deleted the offending post and started a mod thread. what more do you want from me? or the public boards?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 17, 2008)

you specifically asked ' *why won't anyone stand up and take this to rollitup?* '


and i answered. sorry if you dont like my answer.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> *hasn't dragging his name thru the mud been punishment enough? everybody knows, now they can make they're own decisions.* i explained from the beginning i did not ban anyone over this. it was too big for me to get involved. i deleted the offending post and started a mod thread. what more do you want from me? or the public boards?



sorry to be bumping this thread again. 

but i wanted to point out. i was just asked about this in private from another member. you say everybody knows and they can make their own decisions? shitting me!!!! apparently not, especially if we have a member who has been here for some time now, yet he is asking me what is going on and what this is about.

* then my memory came back to me. how can somebody know or draw their own conclusions when all the mods deleted all the threads and post about it?*

 i think the members are not mad about his action. they are ultimately mad of the 'cover up'. _almost like you all wanted to sweep this under the rug REAL quick w/o anybody knowing!_ 
* SmokerE was threatened by said member. threats are personal attacks in my opinion!!! no?*

* i wonder why that thread was deleted as well. not only deletion, but the member who threatened another was not even punished!* YET I WAS PERMA BANNED for speaking out about this tragedy!!!!!


speaking my mind, my 2cents.... .


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 17, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> sorry to be bumping this thread again.
> 
> but i wanted to point out. i was just asked about this in privacy. you say everybody knows and they can make their own decisions? shitting me!!!! apparently not, especially if we have a member who has been here for some time now, but he is asking me what is going on and what this is about.
> 
> ...



do a search. there are several threads on this subject. you are picking things out from here and there then generalizing. i have started a second thread with a link to this one in the mod section. i'm done. i never wanted to be involved. you people can really suck. IMO. public hanging maybe. here's an idea. don't burn people and they won't have to RAT you out. that's how i see it. tit for tat. hang me. i'm out.


----------



## Azgrow (Mar 17, 2008)

..i knew this thread was gold..lol....canna drama at its finist....im just waiting for the announcer to tell me when the new episode is gonna be on..lol....peace az


----------



## Lacy (Mar 17, 2008)

_hey! I'm not the ONLY one._
_I still have NO idea what is going on BUT I don't care either_




Azgrow said:


> ..i knew this thread was gold..lol....canna drama at its finist....im just waiting for the announcer to tell me when the new episode is gonna be on..lol....peace az


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 17, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _hey! I'm not the ONLY one._
> _I still have NO idea what is going on BUT I don't care either_



you SEE FDD???


LACY DOESNT EVEN KNOW!!!!!!! she talks as much as she reads!!!!


----------



## eddiemeds (Mar 17, 2008)

Theres a million things left to say that will blow this situation up further but this is older than fdd now and its time to lay this shit to rest.

Yes everything was swept under the carpet and yes everything was deleted and removed by mods that was related to the whole wwms situation and abudsmoker and skunk and whatever else.

The reason for this is that I asked them too, the whole situation would never begin to improve until we stopped bringing it up so often and this would have put wwms all of you guys and this site in danger, everything was brushed under the carpet for everyones safety theres a million and one ways i could have reacted and the time since early jan I could have done so much, but what has happened has happened and it can't be undone so we can dwell on the past or move on.

As for abudsmoker skunk or whoever, I hold no hard feelings, its all in the past now. It happened for a reason and that reason was to teach me to be more careful with my trust and to limit my friends.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 17, 2008)

_Talk?_

_Yeah I can't deny I talk too much. _

_And then some.dunce: But I haven't read anything about anyone _
_._


LoudBlunts said:


> you SEE FDD???
> 
> 
> LACY DOESNT EVEN KNOW!!!!!!! she talks as much as she reads!!!!


----------



## Lacy (Mar 17, 2008)

_I agree exactly._
_Its not an issue for either rollitup or the mods to be needing to take care of. _


eddiemeds said:


> Theres a million things left to say that will blow this situation up further but this is older than fdd now and its time to lay this shit to rest.
> 
> Yes everything was swept under the carpet and yes everything was deleted and removed by mods that was related to the whole wwms situation and abudsmoker and skunk and whatever else.
> 
> ...


----------



## panhead (Mar 17, 2008)

Hmmmm,very interesting...........................................


----------



## Lacy (Mar 17, 2008)

*but then again I don't have a clue and should know better to mind my own business.*

*I don't catch on very fast. *

*OK I'll shhhuddda up.*


----------



## Azgrow (Mar 17, 2008)

come on NGT you know as well as i do..that this would not have put any members in jepordy....it does hurt your "seed company's" rep...to have so many bad mouth the founders of a seed bank doesn't get good biz does it....you know as well as i do that at the most...with you acting like a backdoor seed vender..you put yourself...an riu as a site in jepordy....peace az


----------



## eddiemeds (Mar 17, 2008)

you don't know enough to comment AZ, so i would really keep out of it, you can carry on if you want' but this is the last message of yours i'll respond to.


----------



## Azgrow (Mar 17, 2008)

i may not have interactions with your "seed bank" thank jah....but i have dealt with you as a person....an that is enough for me to make any comment on this subject i feel pertains...lol...peace az


----------



## eddiemeds (Mar 17, 2008)

Azgrow said:


> i may not have interactions with your "seed bank" thank jah....but i have dealt with you as a person....an that is enough for me to make any comment on this subject i feel pertains...lol...peace az


Yeah i remember now, you left to go to another forum and was trying to get members from here to go with you and i banned you, yeah i guess that makes you qualified to talk about what went on with this situation.

People like you need to get a life instead of unfortunately having to be part of other peoples lifes who just don't like you at all.


----------



## Azgrow (Mar 17, 2008)

..dont stop there ngt continue with the story..how you would go over to that other site..an flood it with negitive crap..then send cronies to do the same...you would look for there members on this site..an constanly degrade them as growers an people...come ngt if you wanna bring up history..please bring it all to the table...peace az


----------



## eddiemeds (Mar 17, 2008)

Azgrow said:


> ..dont stop there ngt continue with the story..how you would go over to that other site..an flood it with negitive crap..then send cronies to do the same...you would look for there members on this site..an constanly degrade them as growers an people...come ngt if you wanna bring up history..please bring it all to the table...peace az


I'll repeat it again, this will be a common response you'll get from now on.

Your an idiot you know nothing now shut up.


----------



## panhead (Mar 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> don't burn people and they won't have to RAT you out. that's how i see it. tit for tat. hang me. i'm out.


Am i reading this right ?


----------



## Azgrow (Mar 17, 2008)

if you dont like whats up NGT by all means please put me on ignore...but i will spead the good word to every other members ears an eyes...please remeber i was not looking for you...you made yourself known....lol...peace az
edit...but i guess its hard to edit other people when ..morons arnt mods...keep up the good work mods....as for you NGT..stay happy an know your free...peace


----------



## eddiemeds (Mar 17, 2008)

Your an idiot you know nothing now shut up.


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 17, 2008)

Disagreements are fine and they usually generate a good discussion however why verbally abuse somebody while trying to make your point, this does not only defeat the discussion it makes you look like an idiot. Online users as well as "real life" people have feelings so why go out of your way to be a dick. This will not be tolerated any longer and we have been fairly easy on this up until now. 

Please take into consideration that people have "real life" problems, someone might be having a bad day and want to come use rollitup for some relaxation, please do not ruin another users experience. This is the only warning I will be giving.

Rollitup


----------



## ccodiane (Mar 17, 2008)

eddiemeds said:


> you don't know enough to comment AZ, so i would really keep out of it, you can carry on if you want' but this is the last message of yours i'll respond to.


????????????????????


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 17, 2008)

thats how this thread got started and advisement about being mean and this thread has turned ugly....let it go


----------



## Azgrow (Mar 17, 2008)

word up....grow on my brothers...peace az


----------



## Lacy (Mar 17, 2008)

_Yep!_


pinksensa said:


> thats how this thread got started and advisement about being mean and this thread has turned ugly....let it go


----------



## pinksensa (Mar 17, 2008)

and honestly eddie if you just skated back in here on ice then chill dont let that guy rise you its just drawing attention all back to you and the matter...there obviously a lot of bad juju here but given it more negative energy only makes it worse..


----------



## eddiemeds (Mar 17, 2008)

its cool i'm not going to let someone draw me into something


----------



## ccodiane (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## pinksensa (Mar 17, 2008)

good then the issue rides its done no more:

finger pointing
mod bashing
whining 
complaining
wanting of vindication 
wanting of punishment 

it just gonna ride....anymore on it and it will just grow DONT feed it my friends this thread was about not being mean anymore...dont be mean, choose your friends wisely, be accountable for your choices and words alone...


----------



## Zekedogg (Mar 17, 2008)

Shit is over with, nobody needs to explain anything to anybody, hell Ive been a member of this sight for a good amount of time and I really don't even know what went on nor do I care.....Let the bullshit die and smoke on


----------



## potroastV2 (Mar 17, 2008)

closed.....


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 17, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> why won't anyone stand up and take this to rollitup? i don't think gk wants to be drug thru what i've been drug thru. we're just trying to maintain the peace.




well.... you got one thing right... You statement *" i don't think gk wants to be drug thru what i've been drug thru"* impies that I have no idea what really happened.. and you are probably right cause I have no idea what milf is talking about... I never saw anybody get banned that wasn't given ample warning ssssssssssss

I mean a shit load of warnings.... 

Nor did i see you or myself be mean to anybody.... (well I have been having some fun with diane lately - LOL)

If you get banned from RIU yo have to do some pretty gnarley shit...


iloveyou


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 17, 2008)

oooops.. I didn't see this thread was closed... sorry... and it just let me post in it...

i did not even unlock it.. sorry. my bad ....


----------



## fdd2blk (Mar 18, 2008)

panhead said:


> Am i reading this right ?



i know this thread is closed but i wanted to clarify that these are _NOT_ rules i live by, but others may. i don't keep score.


----------

